# HH "Scars"-cover with sub-title!!!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So we all know Chris Wraight is working on the first White Scars HH-novel. We also know its name, _Scars_. So now, Amazon has released the full cover quite a time prior to Black Library (again). So it seems the White Scars will not be united as a Legion. This could be a reference to _Garro - Sword of Truth_ where we had traitor White Scars following the the lodges, and _Brotherhood of the Storm_ where we have WS-possibillity to follow Horus no matter what. Your thoughts?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the idea that at least one legion other than the DA were conflicted about the Heresy and it's nice that the Scar's are getting some loving.

I think that cover sums up the word "RAEG" pretty well.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Shortest Heresy novel name, ftw.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It should've had a better name than Scars, but other than that, I'm super excited for it. I'm two Horus Heresy books behind, though (_Mark of Calth_ & _Betrayer_), so am going to have to catch up at some point.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff, I'm glad Wraight is writing it. Abnett or Wraight for WS all day


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that confirms the traitor White Scars I've been going on about in other threads. Should be good! I'm wondering how much the other legions will know about regarding the the traitors.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the name. Referencing the legion and the actual 'scars' left by the division (I'm assuming)

Not a fan of the cover.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> It should've had a better name than Scars, but other than that, I'm super excited for it. I'm two Horus Heresy books behind, though (_Mark of Calth_ & _Betrayer_), so am going to have to catch up at some point.


I like the name. It implies mental scars affecting the legion through the divided loyalties.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sooo psyched! About damn time the Greatest Legion in the Imperium got some love!
any news on potential release?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

doofyoofy said:


> I am sooo psyched! About damn time the Greatest Legion in the Imperium got some love!
> any news on potential release?


Should come out in Feb. or March 2013


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

sadLor said:


> I like the name. Referencing the legion and the actual 'scars' left by the division (I'm assuming)
> 
> Not a fan of the cover.


Yeah the symbolic meaning! I like it when a thing can be interpret in more than one direction. I'm divided by the cover. Its better than _Brotherhood of the Storm_ though.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally! One of my favourite loyalist legions actually getting a full blown novel!

Now give me another IW novel


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Should come out in Feb. or March 2013


I'm guessing you mean 2014


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> I'm guessing you mean 2014


Yes I did, my mistake. This is the release time according to another forum member who supposedly has access to BL staff/writers.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking good, highly anticipating this.


----------

